# red belly piranhas



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

im wondering if piranhas can last 5 days without food...im planning to go to a wedding in mexico and will be leaving them without food for a few days....im gonna try keeping alot of feeders in there to last them that weekend....but im not sure if this is enought...i heard that if they arent fed well they will start turning on each other or even on the other fish. there will be no more than 3 redbellies in my 60 gall and they will most likely be less than 3inches


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

its totally fine 
there has been some cases were people havent fed there reds for 3 weeks
this is not advised but they will not attack each other or shouldent








just put some feeders in there and they will be fine
and add some crayfish if u are goin away 
they will eat all the left over scraps

hope this helps


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Piranha's can easily go without food for a couple of days, so I wouldn't worry too much about it. I would advise against dropping a lot of feeders, because they will add a lot of strain on the tanks bioload, which could result in ammonia spikes...
If you could find someone willing to feed your fish just once or twice, there should be no problem at all!

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition Forum_*


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Isnt this a double post??:rock: Heres a link to your other thread with more response.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=0&#entry146480

Mods can this be merged??


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah, fish can go a week+ without food if they have to


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

piranhas can do months without food.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Mods can this be merged??


Good one, Al









People, pleae continue this discussion in *this thread* :smile:

This one's


----------

